# Mouse ... left handed?



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was just wondering ... if anybody used their left hand to use a mouse? I know most people use it with there right hand, but what about their left? I'm trying it right now and it seems easy but it'll get some time to get used to... just doing it for fun.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Unrelated response to the topic:

Tought ending to the Michigan State-Notre Dame game, looked like MSU had the whole thing wrapped up for most of the game.

Oh....I always use the mouse with the right hand, never tried it with my left hand.


----------



## mbrant (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm not sure about fun, but I'm left-handed and have always used the mouse with my left hand. Depending on the mouse, it can go from a fairly neutral experience to a true pain, depending on the shape and design of the mouse. Some of the 'ergonomic' mouses (I read somewhere that the plural of the computing device is different than that of the rodent) have a tilt and button placement that doesn't translate well to the left hand.

Interestingly, my family (all right handers) have opted to use their left hands for the mouse, rather than move it to the other side of the keyboard. Aside from detailing tasks, like tracing in photoshop, they don't seem to have a problem. 

As to advantages, again that depends - Did you re-map the buttons or are you using them in their factory default configuration? Re-mapping can work, but if you ever use a different computer, you're at a disadvantage. 

Some programs, especially games, require the use of both hands (one on the mouse, and one on the keyboard) and these invariably assume that the mouse will be in the right hand.

I can see where mouse use by the off - hand can be beneficial if you are taking notes (pen and paper).

-MIke


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm left handed, but learned the computer by right handed people, so there's no way I could do it with my left hand now.
I think it's also a good point about being able to take notes with your writing hand while mousing with the other.


----------

